# What Leopard gecko Morph is this?



## BoratTheLeopardGecko (Jul 16, 2010)

which morph is this and how much would i have to pay to get one like this?


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

bell hybino/sunglow is my guess, might be a different strain so not sure. there's a few knocking about here and there, might take some searching but anywhere from 50 to 100 quid i'd say


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree it's a sunglow - an albino hypo. The price would depend whether it's a Tremper albino or a Bell albino. Very nice gecko whatever.


----------



## VineCoreReptiles (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll say a Sunglow also. I know The Urban Reptiles Sells them for about $300. If your not interested in spending that kind of money you can get a SHTCT(super hypo tangerine carrot-tail). Those look similar and nice individuals will cost around $100


----------

